# DWG - dateien Anzeigen



## Unregistrierter gast (28 November 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand ein Freeware - Tool mit dem DWG - Dateien angezeigt werden können ?


----------



## M_K (28 November 2006)

Hallo,  ich verwende eDrawings.  http://www.solidworks.de/pages/products/edrawings/viewer.html  Gruß Michael


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 November 2006)

Hallo,
das hatte ich mir schon mal auf Halde gelegt, bin aber nicht zum testen gekommen.Link:http://www.a9tech.com/products/a9cad/


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 November 2006)

*Danke !!*

Hallo ihr zwei,

besten Dank für die Tips !

Genau danach hatte ich gesucht!


----------



## o.s.t. (7 Dezember 2006)

gibt auch von Autodesk einen kostenlosen Viewer (auch in deutsch) hier:
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=8077853
genannt "DWGTrueView2007", funktioniert perfekt (auch DXF)
(Pseudo)-Registrierung nötig

gruss, o.s.t.


----------

